# I'm Confused



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I have fished a friends pond for years! And two big Carp got into it sometime and started apearring last year. They are both big. The one is probably 15lbs. And the other looks to be pushing 30. I went out today and tried to get them on Doughballs but had nothing. I've had success on the Fly Rod before and might try that next time. Any suggestions on presentations? I'm new to Carp fishing. Thankyou!


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Are these just plain old carp or grass carp?? You can fish for them till your old and gray but grass carp won't take dough balls.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The first thing to do is determine the species. Common carp and grass carp (white amur) can be easily confused. Triploid (sterile) grass carp are often introduced in ponds to control weed growth, and are generally found in the upper reaches of the water. Common carp, on the other hand, may have been introduced from a bait bucket, in not intentionally, and are generally bottom feeders. While it is possible to land one while targeting the other, you can greatly improve your results if you know the species you are after.

The best way to target grass carp is to sight fish for them on the surface. Chumming an area with bits of bread bread (mini bagels), or dry (floating) dog food should get them readily feeding. Once that is established try to place a bait well in front the fish you are after, but close to the baited area. Using a single small hook, like a size 2-6 baitholder, with a small piece of mini bagel as a hookbait has yielded good results. The mini bagels seem to stay on the hook better, due to the think skin, and are more dense than white bread, so they cast better. This method will work for common carp if you find them feeding on the surface as well.

However, common carp have down-turned mouths, so targeting them with something on the bottom will probably get you more takes. I don't like doughballs for common carp, because there is too much room for error in hooking up with a fish. My post from the "which is better" thread is a easy way to start targeting common carp.



> I would chum and fish with corn, based on the options you have listed.
> 
> If you have the oppurtunity to prebait the area you will be fishing your will see a huge increase in carp activity and ultimately more runs. Chumming the area few times in the days leading up to your session makes a huge difference, but be sure to use the little and often approach while fishing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Look like Amur's(Grass Carp) I've caught Common's before and these are a whiter color rather than darker gold. And yes. I tried Dough Balls and got nothin. Flies have done good for me that are slightly weighted. I saw these Carp. Probably could site fish for them when I go out.


----------

